# new 100 gal



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

hey guys, gettin a wicked deal on a 100 gal only thing is that i have to reseal one side back in other than that, the guy has had it sitting with water an plants no fish in it for 2 years... but anyways, so i might be pickin it up this weekend, once i get it all cleaned out an re siliconed ill be ready to put som water etc in it, tank is 60x18x24 i belive, couple ?'s....

Will i be ok with my fluval 404 i got for 25bucks works fine just cleaned everything, lfs was gettin rid of a bunch, 404 304 an a bunch others, hang on backs 4pluses etc.... i think im goin to go sand, or somthing a little lighter then gravel an more natural.

fish... right now i have in my 55gal, one jd, one sal, had one firemouth but he died no idea why...and one neo tret and some kinda catfish taht is only suposd to be with cichlids.
are they ok in the 55? can u just start a new stocking in my 100? i duno what to go with if i have to switch any of the fish to the 100. i think they'll be ok but i could be wrong...?

also anything else i shoudl be aware of?


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

?
anyone


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

The JD & sal may or may not be ok in the long run in that 55G. Alot will depend on the temperment and sexes of the individual fish. I believe two females will likely coexist peacefully in that tank.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

"reseal one side back "

not sure if what you mean.
Make sure you reseal the whole thing.
New silicone wont hold against old silicone.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

imusuallyuseless said:


> The JD & sal may or may not be ok in the long run in that 55G. Alot will depend on the temperment and sexes of the individual fish. I believe two females will likely coexist peacefully in that tank.


he said they are going into his 100g right?


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

what, i have to take the whole thing apart an resilicone? :-? cant just do the side?


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

??


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

You have to do all the inside seems, as seen here:

http://www.bestfish.com/tips/082798.html

http://aquamaniacs.net/forum/cms_view_a ... hp?aid=107

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/man ... arium.html

And make sure you use the right kind of silicone, as seen here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21234


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

hey thanks for the good info hopfully i can start on this, this weekend, will let ya know how i make out


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

so i picked up the tank today... and am startin to take out all the old silicone so far so good will post some pics when i get the chance...


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

well i manged to take a few pics while i was busy scraping the old silicone away.... 








dimensions are 60x18x24


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

well i got her all resiliconed in the inside.. looks alright to me heres some pics....mods can i plz move this to DIY section.








corner that fell out..

















sides









bottom where peice fell off.... should i just strip the old silicone off an then re apply it back on ? or i was thinking cuz the bottom peices are all kinda rough, if i just made a frame like those accept outa pine or somthing an then put it all together?


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

also how long do i let this cure? an what bout testing it with water in it, how also? or just keep an eye on it?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

If you wish to put the old trim back on you can. Or you can buy new trim and install that instead. Something like the corner trim I used on my DIY 90G could work...


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

very nice, for now i have just put the old peices back on, been curing now for over 24hrs. goin to wait it out some more prob till about wed or thursday. an then filler up.. hope she holds or else thre goin to be a flood lol....

anyways havin that said, i will be puttin my jd, sal, and pleco into the 100 after i get it full an cycled.....my catfish will go into my gfs small 10gallon, an then theres the neolamp tret,should i just toss em in the 100 for now? or what......???

other question, what can i add....i duno what would be ok for options, suggestions suggestions plz...


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

??? anyone


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

How aggressive are the jd and sal? How big are they? What sex are they? How long have they been together?

Depending on these answers you can add other things. A replacement firemouth for one. Convict, Severum, nic, Oscar could work if you find a suitably sized one(not saying to add all of them). Do decide on your new stock before you move them into the 100G as they'll start claiming territory and it'll make it harder to introduce new fish to the tank.

PS if it's a common pleco get rid of it. They'll keep growing up to 2' and eventually won't do much but create more waste in the water.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

jd is the biggest an most aggressive, an is only agrressive towards the others a bit, not much. only when they come to close. hes about 3" maybe a lil more, sal is around 2.5 think they are both males. been together for a month.

when u say nic whats that? an these were all fish that i was thinking of puttin in, but didnt know how many more i could put in...was thinkin about a green severum or a rokiteil, with the red in them if thats what there called???.. convict was a nother possible, an maybe a tiger oscar.. not so keen on the firemouth, since mine just died 2 days after i got it have no idea why either...

about the pleco, just got em the other day an is 2" or so, unsure if its a common or not prob is. what else do u recomend? bristlenose pleco or somthing?


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

k well tanks moved into my room, an it holds water! lol i didnt think it would turns out its ok.. of course that was like 40 buckets later think i need a beer or 2..to get it cylced faster, can i just borrow a filter off of my 55?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Search through the different profiles for the CA & SA fish and see what catches your eye: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/

This is a nic:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=68

Take the pleco back while you still can. You can get a bristlenose if you like, but having a pleco isn't really a necessity.

How many other fish you can put in there will depend on which ones you chose. Obviously an Oscar would take up ALOT more space than a convict. There are also other smallish growing cichlids like convicts, but not as common: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=18

If you move over the fish filters and everything then you wouldn't need to cycle the new tank. But I wouldn't do it until you've decided on the stocking.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

ok so it held water, was doin my round chek to mkae sure everything was ok...turns out it wasnt, the one corner of the side pane back was stickin out 1/4 inch an i could move it with my hands! so i imeditately grabed a clamp an a peice of wood form the garage, an clamped her an started to drain, got her all empty thing im goin to re strip that corner now cuz its gon to be stretched, an th en i think im goin to take ur idea an build a nice wood frame around it help keep it a little sturdier..will look at the speices to get some more ideas...
thanks..

oh and when u did u wood frame, did u silicone all the joints as well an tack it together on endges, ex like corner an etc.???


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

as for fish could if i went with those how many could i addd since there all medium sized?
so far i an lookin at the Archocentrus spinosissimus....the Archocentrus spilurus...ane the convict and cutteri


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

The frame probably isn't gonna add a ton of stability. If it's that bad I'd rebuild the entire tank...

As for the fish it would depend on sexes. I believe they all have the ability to mate w/each other so cross-breeding, and the aggression that comes w/a pair could be a factor.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

ok what about somthin differnt, i plan on gettin a convict... but what bout a severum and or green terror or somthing.... still deciding on fish, in the mean time i have put in som sand and got all my filter up an running, along with heater... took one of the filters outa my 55 setup an tossed it in the other HOB one week should be ok ??.....anywho my sal died unoknow why....an so did my pleco.. but i think he got sucked up agaisnt my 4plus an the glass :roll: i guess... so it will be just my jd an nelamp tret goin into the new tank..... wish i also found out is a 112gal? dimensions are 60x18x24....?

as for fish i duno.


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

ok what about somthin differnt, i plan on gettin a convict... but what bout a severum and or green terror or somthing.... still deciding on fish, in the mean time i have put in som sand and got all my filter up an running, along with heater... took one of the filters outa my 55 setup an tossed it in the other HOB one week should be ok ??.....anywho my sal died unoknow why....an so did my pleco.. but i think he got sucked up agaisnt my 4plus an the glass :roll: i guess... so it will be just my jd an nelamp tret goin into the new tank..... wish i also found out is a 112gal? dimensions are 60x18x24....?

as for fish i duno. acept the convict i know one would be ok... duno bout anything else tho..?


----------



## NORMAND (Oct 27, 2008)

?


----------

